# Boot mieten für Oolderplas? Wie teuer und wo?



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo an alle Holland-Angler... |wavey:

ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob man irgendwo am Oolderplas ein Boot mieten kann (habe keinen Bootsführerschein) und wie teuer das dann ist? ;+

Wenn jemand n Bootsverleih kennt wäre es cool, wenn er mir hier ne Karte über maps.google.de einstellt und einzeichnet, wo genau das dann ist, weil ich mich ja nicht so gut auskenne. Ich würde nämlich gerne mal vom Boot aus auf Raubfische spinnen... 

Über zahlreiche Anworten würd ich mich freuen...

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## sditges (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boot mieten für Oolderplas? Wie teuer und wo?*

Kennste google ?

ich habe mal bootsverleih "roermond" eingegeben, und seltsamerweise spuckte es auch gleich noch Informationen aus, toll so nen Internet oder ?


http://www.yachtschule-muellenschlaeder.de/

http://www.watersportschool.de/


----------



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boot mieten für Oolderplas? Wie teuer und wo?*

Hmm....hast ja recht...meine Güte, da kann man aber blechen...ich glaube ich vergesse das schnell wieder, mal mit nem Boot zu fahren....ein Tag 50 €...da wird man ja arm...^^


----------



## gimli (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boot mieten für Oolderplas? Wie teuer und wo?*



> seltsamerweise spuckte es auch gleich noch Informationen aus, toll so nen Internet oder ?


----------



## krauthi (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boot mieten für Oolderplas? Wie teuer und wo?*

tja wenn die bei der Justiz alle so helle sind ist es kein wunder das es in deutschland jahre dauert bis da mal ein urteil vollstreckt wird :q:q:q


für manche scheint die suchfunktion was ganz neues zu sein ;+


----------



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boot mieten für Oolderplas? Wie teuer und wo?*

lol, du bist so lustig krauthi...du kannst deine dummen sprüche aber auch nie lassen...und dann mich anmachen, dass ich dir irgendwas getan habe...echt arm...


----------



## krauthi (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boot mieten für Oolderplas? Wie teuer und wo?*

und  deinen letzten satz in deiner interessengemeinschaft  habe ich notiert

dachtest wohl als nicht mitglied in deiner interessengemeinschaft   kan man das nicht lesen


----------



## theundertaker (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boot mieten für Oolderplas? Wie teuer und wo?*

klar dachte ich...is schon traurig, dass man die ganze Zeit auf einem rumhacken muss, aber wenn du meinst, dass das so richtig ist, dann nur zu...du lässt ja keine Gelegenheit aus, um was schlechtes an mir zu finden...mach ruhig weiter so...is mir wurst...

Echt schade, dass die Admins alle hier auf deiner Seite stehen, sonst hättest du letztens genauso wegen Drohung eine Verwarnung bekommen müssen, aber hast dir halt die richtigen Freunde gemacht... #c

Mal sehen, vielleicht werde ich ja gesperrt, dann haste dein Ziel erreicht! Gratulation! #q


----------



## krauthi (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boot mieten für Oolderplas? Wie teuer und wo?*

wenn du die suchfunktion (die hier prima funktioniert )  genutzt hättest  
dan wüsstest du   das  es in roermond  und umgebung  2 - 3 bootsvermieter  geben   wo du ein  boot hättest haben können 

habe diese selbst  durch die vergangenden bootstreffen  dort  verlinkt  zumal  über google  auch reichlich info´s zu finden sind 


und Gedroht und Beleidigt   habe ich dich nie


----------



## theundertaker (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boot mieten für Oolderplas? Wie teuer und wo?*



krauthi schrieb:


> und Gedroht und Beleidigt habe ich dich nie


 
Jaja, schon gut...hätte ich mir denken können...nix desto trotz haste mich wieder an den Pranger gestellt...:r


----------



## krauthi (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boot mieten für Oolderplas? Wie teuer und wo?*

wer im glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit steinen werfen


----------



## theundertaker (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boot mieten für Oolderplas? Wie teuer und wo?*

danke, besser hätte ich dich nicht beschreiben können...


----------



## Wattwurm62 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boot mieten für Oolderplas? Wie teuer und wo?*

Aha... Undertaker hat "gelernt". Lass Dich nicht provozieren, Thomas. Er versucht Dich nur auf sein Niveau herunter zu ziehen.|supergri


----------

